# Mediport insertion w/fluoro



## skm510@live.com (Apr 1, 2011)

When inserting mediports are ultrasound and/or fluoro included in the service?


----------



## pjsmith5 (Apr 1, 2011)

77001, and 76937 are both available to use at the time of Mediport insertion as long as the requirements of the codes have been met, of course.


----------

